# 3D Modelling - Google SketchUp



## Lenny (Jan 24, 2008)

First of all - If you're a user of other 3D modelling programs (such as Lightwave, Maya, 3DS Max, Blender, Bryce etc), then it might be an idea to start a new thread rather than post in here and get them mixed with SketchUp. I know that you can get free trials of the five mentioned above, so you could link to them in your thread, and even write/link to a few tutorials.

---

This is something I've been doing for a couple of years now, and I've recently passed the distraction onto a few more members, who have taken to it with a gusto (particularly Overread).

OR and I have decided that it would be nice to do a joing model together - we each build things and put them into a single model - and I'm wondering (after something that OR said) if anyone else is interested?

The program we're using is *Google SketchUp*, simply because it's easy to use, and doesn't cost thousands of dollars. You can download it free from: SketchUp Home.

I'll be posting some examples of what I've done in a couple of days, and I'm sure OR will post things he's done.

If anyone else is interested in joining OR and me with our joint build, then please say so - we'll need to sort various details out, most importantly the scale of the model (no good everyone building things to go in the model if they're all different sizes - ie some are a few inches big, whilst others are thousands of feet). If not, but you do start using SketchUp, then post some of the things you build. I'll be more than happy to help anyone with problems, as will OR (yep, I'm throwing him in it good and proper! ).

If you're wondering why you should use SketchUp - ever had thoughts of a nice building, or a fountain, or an object that you'll have in a story? Ever had the thoughts, but been unable to translate them to paper as drawings? Ever had the thoughts and wish you could see them as a physical object? Why not model them yourself?


----------



## Green (Jan 24, 2008)

I tried using 3DSMax and Bryce, but both of them went straight over my head and I managed nothing good. I'd be interested to see the results of what you come up with, though. I don't know what you guys have in mind, but I'll check out Sketchup tomorrow and have a mess around.

PS - Tech forum!


----------



## Overread (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice thread Lenny:
Well some might be wondering what you can do with this programg and how easy it is to use -- well here are some examples from yesterday and today (I started with this programs yesterday - and its the first bit of 3D modeling I have ever done, so its not difficult to learn how to use)
First project:






castle 1:





the Well:





Castle 2: - getting better!


----------



## Erin99 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good thread idea, Lenny! I was writing/editing (which means lurking here instead ) and I saw this thread... I have to say, you two have impressed me with your models. I downloaded SketchUp last night and went through its turorial - it's so easy to use! Compared to all the other programs I've worked on, SketchUp is basic yet powerful. When I have some spare time I'll have a go at designing some things. I have a castle from my novel I'd like to make...


OR, honestly, that fort is amazing, as is the well.


----------



## Lith (Jan 24, 2008)

Can you export files to other formats?

I have a really old program I use for very basic modelling, but it's grumpy with anything over Win95, and has a proprietary, defunct file format, and I've thought occasionally about switching over to SketchUp.

I think it's been kind of ridiculous how few cheap 3-D modelling programs there have been. The basics don't take that much computer power; it's the fancy renderings, textures, lighting effects, etc. that do.

Also, how's it with colllision detection?  Do planes stay where you put them, or do they jut out where they're not wanted?


----------



## Overread (Jan 24, 2008)

the pro edition (which you can get on a timed demo or by paying for it) will support exporting to other formats -- however the basic edition (free) does not do exporting to other formats


----------



## Lenny (Jan 24, 2008)

What you can export into (when you choose the type to export as, you can also click options and set it up):






---

And some of my things that I've done, in order from earliest to latest.

*House*
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y97/Lenny1882/house-1.png

*Factory*
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y97/Lenny1882/iso.jpg

*Flying Buttress*
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y97/Lenny1882/flyingbuttress2.jpg

*Keep-onna-Hill*
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y97/Lenny1882/keeponnahill.png

*Emu Castle*
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y97/Lenny1882/emucastle1.png
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y97/Lenny1882/emucastle2.png

*Two masted Tall Ship*
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y97/Lenny1882/back-side.png
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y97/Lenny1882/front.png
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y97/Lenny1882/front-straight.png
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y97/Lenny1882/top-side.png

*Rope Bridge to Crow's Nest type structure*
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y97/Lenny1882/bridgenest1.png
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y97/Lenny1882/bridgenest2.png
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y97/Lenny1882/bridgenest3.png

---

As for planes jutting out - they stay where you draw them, unless you move them. If you draw something else next to it, or on it, or into it, the plane doesn't move at all.


----------



## Cayal (Jan 25, 2008)

Is there an option for animation or environment with it?


----------



## Lenny (Jan 25, 2008)

Nope, just basic modelling. If you want to do animation, then have a lookee at *Blender*. Or if you're feeling really confident, download a trial version of *Maya* or *3DS Max*.

In *Sketchup*, you can create presentations of models, though... which is very basic animation - camera transitions and zooming.

As far as I see it, the idea of SketchUp is a stepping stone to the big guns like Maya and 3DS Max - it's not a basic tool, as you can create some very complicated models if you've got the time, but it can't hold a candle to the professional, multi-thousand dollar programs.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 25, 2008)

Hmmm... would it be plausible to do 3D maps in a program like that?


----------



## Lenny (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't see why not, but it might take some work. If you stick with basic shapes like cones for mountains, and half sphere's for hills then it will be very easy, and you can keep getting more and more complicated as you get on. Look at OR's first castle - the hill it is on looks like it has contours. So if you tire of half-spheres, try your hand at something more realistic.

So short answer - *yes*.

If you're feeling really brave, then you can try *Bryce*, but from experience it's extremely complicated to use, and when you do get something right, it throws you in right at the deep end.


----------



## Erin99 (Jan 25, 2008)

> Hmmm... would it be plausible to do 3D maps in a program like that?



Depends on how detailed you want them... I'd recommend downloading Terragen if you want to create 3D maps. NOTHING beats that program. 


Lenny, the house, the keep on a hill, and the factory are wonderful! Very, very impressive.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 27, 2008)

Terragen looks to be free, so I might try that first, thanks guys


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 28, 2008)

It looks like a fun modeling program and, while this would never be used in the professional sector of production pipelines, I can't imagine how it couldn't hurt people's understanding of 3D modeling in general.  Heck, it may even give a person a slight "leg up" if ever they should pursue careers and/or education in that field.  

Maya is immensely expensive and the licenses to use such programs are limited even for studios.  Lenny is right:  there is demo versions of the program, but it should be pointed out that there is also a "student version," which is not a demo nor does it require a payment plan.

Unless, of course, you factor in the student loans one is most likely paying while utilizing that version.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 28, 2008)

> It looks like a fun modeling program and, while this would never be used in the professional sector of production pipelines, I can't imagine how it couldn't hurt people's understanding of 3D modeling in general. Heck, it may even give a person a slight "leg up" if ever they should pursue careers and/or education in that field.


 
Actually...

The main reason I use it, and the demo version of the big guns, is because I want to go into Computer Game Development - mainly the 3D side of it, and even more specifically, environment design. I've had a look to see what the big developers use, and whilst most of them use Maya, or 3DS Max, with even a couple (Valve, namely) using Lightwave 3D, one or two do actually use Sketchup - and many look for competent skills in Sketchup (or general 3D programs) in their job ads! Amazing to think that such a small, simple program is used to create games.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> Actually...
> 
> The main reason I use it, and the demo version of the big guns, is because I want to go into Computer Game Development - mainly the 3D side of it, and even more specifically, environment design. I've had a look to see what the big developers use, and whilst most of them use Maya, or 3DS Max, with even a couple (Valve, namely) using Lightwave 3D, one or two do actually use Sketchup - and many look for competent skills in Sketchup (or general 3D programs) in their job ads! Amazing to think that such a small, simple program is used to create games.



Amazing, indeed.  Maybe you are right---and great for everyone if you are!---but the large, large majority of game companies use either the "big guns" or some sort of in-house program that they later wish to sell to the market.  

Sketchup is certainly designed for that intent, but it will probably find most of its success in the consumer market or architect end.  Even Sketchup's title page is clearly geared towards the layman and not towards company-to-company purchasing.   There probably is boutiques that operate in SketchUp rather than Maya, but, for the game makers, it isn't used in regular projects.  With a field that is so competitive (it is in America, at least), it just seems as if one would be purposely adding even more frustration to the journey towards professional success by spending time learning Sketchup _rather_ than, for example, Maya.

As a sidenote in regards to game making in general, there are plenty of companies and institutions that are feeding off of people's ambitions to be a part of game making.  I see commercials on television all the time here by a certain trade school that uses a tagline similar to "_the next big game hasn't been made because you haven't made it yet!_" and then offers a handful of video game demos if one should send out for further information about their school.  Their commercial, however, stays amazingly general and speaks of no actual programs in effort to make it appear that one or two guys can sit around, drink a couple cups of Joe, and develop an entire game themselves.  Those poor individuals will have a reality check when finding out that they must focus their studies on only one of the following production pipeline elements to game making:  modeling, animation, computer programing, storyboarding, texture artist, lighter, etc.

The vague sentiment is carried on in trade and animation related conventions by a few stands.  There are so many programs geared to convince the average consumer that they could be as good as the "pros" with little or less effort.  The truth is that, to be accepted into major game or film companies or even smaller shops that regularly have farmed-out projects to them by larger companies (i.e.: a boutique's bread and butter), a person, like with writing, sketching, acting, painting, and all other forms of art, must dedicate many, many, _many_ hours honing their craft.  There are very little shortcuts.

Now, I am not inferring that the last two paragraphs are relevant to Sketchup's intent because, again, it seems like a fine program.  The use of it to add some dimension to online rpging or forum based role playing just boggles the mind!  I could certainly have A LOT of fun with this program.  There is just something to be said about realism, and I don't know how realistic or how beneficial having Sketchup as the backbone of one's education in modeling will be when entering the job market beyond that of being a great stepping stone for a person's understanding of more complex programs, which are regularly used in mainstream game making.

People have been posting cool pics from it thus far, regardless of my views about the program.  Oh, and good luck, Lenny!  I admire artistic people; particularly those of the 3D realm.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 28, 2008)

It's definitely a stepping stone, that much is true.

I'm just trying to find the sites of some developers who do use Sketchup. I've come across this, too, which might be an interesting read:

3D Graphics, 3D Art, Modeling with SketchUp -- Design Industry Interviews - DesignSessions at DesignMentor Training

Basically, Sketchup is one of the tools used build and model things, because it's such an easy and intuitive program to use. Once the basic models are made, then they're exported into other programs for the fine details.  Which makes sense. Sketchup can export into varius file formats, including 3DS Max format.

So yeah, you're right that the final game isn't built using Sketchup, but some developers do use it to model environments and objects in Sketchup first before moving it to the big guns. Which, again, makes sense. Some time ago, before I really got into Sketchup, I tried building a small gazebo type structure in Maya 7, using a tutorial. After four hours I finally had my untextured gazebo.  The same thing then took me half an hour in Sketchup a few days later. An eighth of the time!

Take my rope bridge leading to crows nest model somewhere above - that has so far taken me about four hours. Imagine trying to build the same thing in Maya or 3DS Max.

I agree with your point about there being very few shortcuts to being accepted. I, for example, have plans to teach myself how to use Maya and 3DS Max over the next few years. At the moment all I can do in Sketchup now is practice getting quicker, and to try and do much more detailed things. For example, the crows nest above is made by individual planks. Rather than solid, flat planes I want to start building wooden structures with individual planks, or walls with individual bricks.  Which again will need practice.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> I agree with your point about there being very few shortcuts to being accepted. I, for example, have plans to teach myself how to use Maya and 3DS Max over the next few years. At the moment all I can do in Sketchup now is practice getting quicker, and to try and do much more detailed things. For example, the crows nest above is made by individual planks. Rather than solid, flat planes I want to start building wooden structures with individual planks, or walls with individual bricks.  Which again will need practice.



I apologize in advance for straying from the topic, but you have sparked interest.  Why have you chosen the route of self teaching?  Is it similar to what I have been heard from others about their discontent towards trade schools and/or universities geared towards animation or modeling?  I have actually seen more and more people switch to the self teaching method or online schooling, such as the fantastic Animation Mentor, in recent years, and they have had some rather impressive success stories.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 28, 2008)

At the moment it's a hobby, and so to me the best way of progressing is to do it in a hobbyish way - teach myself. 

At Uni I'll be doing a Computer Science course which teaches all the basics of Computer Science and builds on them, with the choice to specialise in the third year. Now I could have gone for a specialist 3D Modelling degree or 3D Animation degree from the off, but I see that limiting my options. By doing a degree that encompasses most of the subject (programming, databases, some 3D work, networking, basicly everything computery) it gives me the qualifications to do nearly every computery job when I come out of University, therefore allowing me to pursue anything - I may decide two years down the line that I actually want to go off and work as a programmer for the latest Adobe suite, or go and work with Oracle on massive database systems, or with Symantec and similar companies in security.

So the short of it is - by teaching myself I leave my options open for other careers in the Computer industry.


----------



## Erin99 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very interesting discussions, guys. 


I'm of the opinion that one of the best ways to learn is by teaching yourself. Everything I'm interested in (painting, pastelling, drawing, designing HTML and Flash websites, building and upgrading computers, photography, writing, etc) I've taught myself. But, unlike Lenny, I have no certificates to show for this. 

You're being very wise, Len. It took me many years before I settled on what I wanted to do in my life, since I have so many hobbies, and many years of persuing the wrong career. At least you'll have the skills to do whatever you decide.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 29, 2008)

Certificates? The only one I've got that's even remotely linked to what I do as hobbies, and whatnot, is my ICT GCSE Half-Course certificate, and that's about four years old now.  So no certificates for me yet. Maybe I could make one in Fireworks... 

And you're not much older yourself, Leish - you've still got the time to persue things.

---

Just back to the original topic for a moment (sacrilege! How dare he!!), is there anyone else interested in a group model, or is it just OR and me?


----------



## Lith (Feb 9, 2008)

Group model of...?

If it's really interesting to me, maybe, otherwise... I've simply got to many other things calling me out by name. Sorry!

I downloaded it, and started playing with it a few days ago.  Now I have a question.  I'm trying to start with a basic bridge- flat on top and curved upward underneath.  How do I take a 2D line and turn it into a 3D shape?  Do I, or _can_ I, connect one line to another until it forms not just a plane but a volume?


----------



## Lenny (Feb 9, 2008)

I imagine you've worked out that there are three axes you can draw along:







Blue = y (vertical)
Red = x (horizontal)
Green = z (diagonal)

To draw a basic cube, you can connect all the lines up as if you were drawing it on a piece of paper, and the program will fill in the planes itself, and creating the volume.






Another way of doing it it to Push/Pull the plane (click the icon, click the 2D plane you want to push/pull, and drag out, clicking when you're done, creating a 3D object with volume) - basically extrude it out to the size and length you want. The icon is a 3D rectangle with a red arrow pointing up. You may also be able to get it by pressing "P".






---

To build your bridge, you'd be best by drawing a straight line for the flat top, a vertical line down at each end (if you click to start drawing the line, you can type in the length you want it to be - for example 3" or 2' 4" etc). Once you've done that, click the arc icon (a curve).






Click at the end of each vertical line, and then position the arc where you want it. 






After that, push/pull it out to create the 3D object.

---

As for the group project, so far it's only OR and I are the only ones interested, and we're still deciding what to do. Any suggestions will be welcome, particularly if it means we've got a third person involved.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 10, 2008)

Lenny said:


> If anyone else is interested in joining OR and me with our joint build, then please say so - we'll need to sort various details out, most importantly the scale of the model (no good everyone building things to go in the model if they're all different sizes - ie some are a few inches big, whilst others are thousands of feet). If not, but you do start using SketchUp, then post some of the things you build. I'll be more than happy to help anyone with problems, as will OR (yep, I'm throwing him in it good and proper! ).


 
Right, let's get this show on the road!

It's the time of the year when most people are free, particularly we studenty types who have three months of unbroken holiday ahead of us (jealous much?  ), and so it's the perfect time to see if we can get a Chrons model going.

Again I'll ask for those who are interested to post their name. We'll work out what the model will be, and how big, etc, once we know how many people want to join the Chronicles Construction Agency.


----------



## fabio0069 (Mar 10, 2009)

Just found this thread. Sketchup, Blender and Terragen are all top-quality programs that I would also recommend to anyone wanting to visualise their written creations (although Blender is a powerful, complex program that will take a little longer to learn than Sketchup).

Word


----------

